

Show HN: A Flask extension that automatically runs pytest in the background - joeyespo
https://github.com/joeyespo/flask-pytest

======
jakedahn
Have you seen pytest-xdist? I use pytest-xdist to achieve the same type of
workflow for any python project. You can do `py.test -f foo/bar_tests.py`, and
every time you hit save it will rerun all of the tests, if one fails it will
"focus" on the failed test so every time you hit save it will only rerun the
failing tests.

~~~
joeyespo
Thanks!

I have used it. It's a good plugin, especially if running the test suite
locally is already a habit of yours. The goal I had with flask-pytest more
about taking "forgetting to run the tests" off the table (and less about the
re-run case--although that's still an important feature for both).

